# Gaining weight?



## The Copper Kid (Oct 4, 2011)

Since you are somewhat lactose intolerant it is kind of hard to say because all I can think of would be add a protein shake somewhere into your day on top of your normal daily eating habits... They may be gross but I've learned to work around that and just put the powder in my milk and cereal. But I'm sure you could find something similar your body would let you have. Maybe look up what body builders use in their diets? That is kinda all I've got. lol Sorry hope it helps somewhat.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

My daughter's bmi is at 15.5 and her doctors are not worried about her. She is 5'1 and 82 lbs. She is just toothpick skinny


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

There are inexpensive Lactaid tablets you can buy. Try 3 before drinking boost. I also buy Lactaid milk-they've already added it. If you buy skim or 1% it actually tastes creamier than regular skim or 1% and it has a longer shelf life.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

sorry double post


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh dear! Paintlover, when I read the title, my first response was "yes, I'm also gaining weight!"  

I wish I could offer some suggestions to help you gain in a healthy way, but all I know is how to _try_ and lose weight , and lately that hasn't been working too well for me! Deep sigh.....:-(

Perhaps you can do the opposite of what I'm doing. I eat healthy meals but practice portion control. Maybe you can eat healthy meals, but just eat more or it. That's all I've got. Sorry.


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm also on a never ending quest to gain weight. I can eat anything, up to and including an entire large pizza in one sitting, and never gain any weight. My blood work has come back fine ... the doctor just says some people have a higher than normal metabolism but that doesn't help me! I've tried the protein shakes and they seem to upset my stomach. 

What bugs me is that I know there are a lot of people who wish they could eat whatever and never gain any weight, but there is also a sizable amount of people who struggle to gain weight...


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Very true Jinxremoving. My husbands entire family can eat anything, and do, and never gain weight. They are also all over 6' tall. I am 5'5" and when standing next to any of them look like a basset hound next to great danes! :shock:

One of my very dear friends has always been very thin, and was called beanpole growing up. It wasn't until she turned 60, that her metabolism started to slow, and now she is "careful" about how much she eats.

I suppose both ends of the weight spectrum can be frustrating, me being at the hard to lose, you on the hard to gain. 

I guess as long as we are all healthy, which is what's really important, the rest is just aesthetics. 

Perhaps eating lots of carbs, such as pasta would help put some weight on. I know I have to limit myself to very little of these foods to even lose a pound.


----------



## PaintLover17 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestion! Jinxremoving, that's exactly how I am =/. It can be quite frustrating.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If you're losing weight, means you are burning more calories than you are taking in, it's that simple. So what you are eating is not sufficient enough to sustain your body. Reserve is true for gaining weight. I would recommend you going to see a doctor who can refer you to a nutritionist, only healthy safe way.


----------



## Kiviknon (Jul 26, 2010)

PaintLover17 said:


> Ever since I bought Amber a year ago and started riding more I've lost quite a bit of weight. I was happy at first, but now I'm underweight. I'm 5'6 and about 110-115 lbs. Apparently that puts my BMI at around 18.0 and anything under 18.5 is underweight. I eat quite a bit but I can't seem to put any weight on! Actually I've been losing weight still. So besides becoming a couch potato and constantly eating, does anyone know some good, healthy ways to put some weight on?
> Oh and I've been drinking Ensure occasionally but apparently I'm kinda lactose intolerant so I can't drink too much of it. =/
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



How old are you? Metabolism slows down as you get older. You could start drinking lots of sugary drinks. When I cut out soda, I drop 20 pounds in 3 days.


----------



## PaintLover17 (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm only 17. That would probably help. I've been trying to drink lots of fruit juice lately.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

I drink ensure protein shakes they really helped me! I'm sorry they don't work for you. I have your same problem though, I cannot gain weight easy either.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When my son was in high school, for one week he could eat only potatoes, boiled, mashed or fried. No added toppings. Boy, did we go thro potatoes. He lost 5 lbs. When I was trying to gain the doc said high carbohydrate, breads, potatoes, pastas, etc. A week later I'd lost 2,1/2 lbs. It was when I started lifting weights, 5lb wts that I started putting on muscle and then I started to gain. The same exercises can help a person change shape since muscle is heavier than fat.


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

crimson88 said:


> I drink ensure protein shakes they really helped me! I'm sorry they don't work for you. I have your same problem though, I cannot gain weight easy either.


Do they really help you gain weight? How many pounds were you able to put on in a month of drinking them? What's the taste like... lol.


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

jinxremoving said:


> Do they really help you gain weight? How many pounds were you able to put on in a month of drinking them? What's the taste like... lol.


 
I didn't track my weight but I went from 102 to 114 over the summer. They taste really good. Like really thick chocolate milk but one time I got dark chocolate by mistake and it tasted horrible!


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

*double post* I was just drinking an ensure and OP, if you are lactose intolerent, then ensure shouldn't give you a problem. I saw in bold print on the back of the bottle "GLUTEN FREE; SUITABLE FOR LACTOSE INTOLERANCE" and it made me think of this thread ha


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I'll second the Lactaid pills and Lactaid milk or lactose free milk. My mom is extremely lactose intolerant and those work wonders for her.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I also have a very high metabolism and have to watch that I eat enough. I know that there are people that would like to be my size, but they also don't realize that it comes with it's own set of annoyances and criticisms.
Example: I am always cold! I hate the cold. I need to move to the tropics. 
And who thinks it's a good thing to be called skinny or thin? You call one of my animals skinny or thin and I'll be upset, let alone calling me it. End rant. lol.

And back on topic, I would suggest pastas or breads as well as eggs. That's what seems to do it for me. Good luck!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Kiviknon said:


> How old are you? Metabolism slows down as you get older. You could start drinking lots of sugary drinks. When I cut out soda, I drop 20 pounds in 3 days.


20 pounds in THREE days?


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

grayshell38 said:


> And who thinks it's a good thing to be called skinny or thin? You call one of my animals skinny or thin and I'll be upset, let alone calling me it. End rant. lol.


Agreed!

I have friends who are trying to lose weight, and when I go on about trying to gain weight they get genuinely offended?! It's frustrating because they honestly think that trying to lose weight is "worse" than trying to gain weight but what they fail to realize is that we're both going through the same problem just at different ends of the spectrum. Struggling to lose weight is no worse than struggling to gain weight...


----------

